# How to reset Roll-Over Protection on a 330ci



## camerongreen (May 14, 2006)

I have recently set off my roll over protection on my BMW 330ci convertible after a very very minor accident. Does anyone know how to retract the roll-over bars?


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

that can't be good. Think you might find yourself visiting the dealer or body shop for that one. I'll try to find it in the Bentley manual


----------



## e46eddie (May 31, 2006)

*It's in the manual...*

I had to reset the roll bars in my 01 330CIC when I was hit in the back (mildly) by a van being pursued by the local police! There is a pin to push, or something like that... in any case, it's real easy!


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

camerongreen said:


> I have recently set off my roll over protection on my BMW 330ci convertible after a very very minor accident. Does anyone know how to retract the roll-over bars?


according to bentley... in each rollover cassette, you need to pull the reset lever forward so the rollover bar can be pushed down.

u might have to also get a obd-2 code reader to delete the fault error code(s) related to the accident that caused the bars to spring up.


----------

